# [gelöst]Löschbare Systemdateien?

## Niniveh

Hallo

Soweit ich las, gibt es mindestens 3 Systemverzeichnisse bei Gentoo, die mit der Zeit sehr groß werden und man gelegentlich löschen soll/kann.

Eines davon ist der Inhalt von /usr/portage/distfiles.

Da ich auf meinem Einzelplatzrechner i.d.R. nur einmal ein Programm installiere, benötige ich die dort gespeicherten Files nicht mehr und kann sie löschen.

Aber in einem Gentoobuch las ich noch von zwei anderen Verzeichnissen, deren Inhlat man gelegentlich löschen sollte, weil deren Größe einerseits mit der Zeit ausufern und andererseits das löschen an sich keinen Systemschaden verursacht, diese sprich nicht unbedingt gebraucht werden.

Leider habe ich diese zwei Verzeichnisse vergessen und mir nicht rechtzeitig notiert.

Kann mir hierzu jemand weiterhelfen? Das wäre toll   :Razz: 

----------

## Max Steel

/tmp/ #dagegen hilft es /tmp/ auf eine tmpfs zu legen, oder in der /etc/rc.conf WIPE_TMP auf yes zu setzen.

/var/tmp/(portage) #vorallem bei unterbrochenen emerges

/var/log #versteht sich von selbst, denke ich

Um nur ein paar zu nennen

----------

## Finswimmer

/usr/src/

Dort liegen alte Kernel-Versionen.

Sichere dir aus jedem Ordner die .config und den Rest kannst du dann getrost löschen.

Natürlich solltest die Sourcen für den aktuellen Kernel behalten  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## musv

Zusätzlich zu den bisher genannten:

/lib/modules/<Kernel-Version> von nicht mehr installierten Kernels. 

die Kernel-Images aus /boot, sofern nicht mehr benötigt. Ich hab immer 2 funktionierende Kernel-Versionen

Bei bestimmten Paketen, z.B. sys-libs/db, sind oft Unmengen an verschiedenen Versionen installiert. Mit 

```
equery depends sys-libs/db
```

 kannst du rausfinden, welche Versionen tatsächlich benötigt werden und eventuell nicht mehr benötigte Versionen deinstallieren

Bei den distfiles geh ich etwas vorsichtiger vor, da mich die Größe nur bedingt stört, es aber unangenehm ist, wenn ich alles wieder neu runterladen muß. Seitdem ich nur noch DSL-6000 (statt wie vorher 100 MBit im Studentenwohnheim) hab, dauern OpenOffice oder die KDE-Pakete ganz schön lange. Deshalb empfielt es sich nur ältere Archive zu löschen. 

```
find /usr/portage/distfiles -mtime +30 -exec rm {} \;
```

löscht alle Dateien, die älter als 30 Tage sind.

----------

## Niniveh

Danke Jungs

@musv

eclean distfiles und eclean packages scheinen auch eine Möglichkeit zu sein ältere und nicht mehr genötigte Pakete los zu werden.

P.s.: Älter heißt, dass die Version im jeweiligen Verzeichnis kleiner ist als eine im Portage-Tree vorhandene.

----------

## Marquinho

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> [...]oder in der /etc/rc.conf WIPE_TMP auf yes[...]

 

Bei mir wird die Variable in /etc/conf.d/bootmisc gesetzt...

Und folgendes kann man auch mal säubern:

/usr/tmp/portage/*

/var/tmp/portage/*

Man kann die Befehle zum Löschen auch übrigens in /etc/conf.d/local.start bzw. local.stop reinschreiben,

dann werden sie bei jedem hoch- bzw. runterfahren ausgeführt.

Gruß, Marco

----------

## Genone

 *Marquinho wrote:*   

> Und folgendes kann man auch mal säubern:
> 
> /usr/tmp/portage/*
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/*

 

Da /usr/tmp, wenn überhaupt existent, normalerweise ein Symlink auf /var/tmp ist (und temporäre Dateien in /usr eigentlich nichts verloren haben) kann man /usr/tmp getrost vergessen

----------

## Erdie

/usr/src

... würde ich nicht manuell löschen sondern die entsprechenden Kernelversionen mit 

```

emerge -C <kernelpaket mit versionnummer>

```

löschen. Sonst würden doch die entsprechenden slots noch in der Portage DB hängenbleiben. Das wäre nicht sauber. Ok, dannach ist das manuelle Löschen meist noch notwendig wegen der build files.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Niniveh

Vielen Dank Jungs  :Smile: 

Abgesehen vom odeb genannten "Kernellöschen" bin ich jetzt soweit gekommen:

Die Verzeichnisinhalte können gelöscht werden:

/var/tmp/portage/*

/usr/portage/distfiles/*

/var/log/portage/*

Aber etwas ist mir unklar:

In /etc/make.globals steht bei der Variablen PKGDIR=/usr/portage/packages

Dessen Inhalt soll auch bedenkenlos gelöscht werden können, das Verzeichnis gibt es bei mir aber nicht?

Wozu ist das denn gut?

----------

## donnerzusel

Guten Abend,

 *Niniveh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In /etc/make.globals steht bei der Variablen PKGDIR=/usr/portage/packages
> 
> Dessen Inhalt soll auch bedenkenlos gelöscht werden können, das Verzeichnis gibt es bei mir aber nicht?
> ...

 

darin speichert Portage binäre Pakete, die Du mit emerge --buildpkg erstellen lassen kannst, das spart Kompilierzeit, wenn Du z.B. mehrere gleiche Gentoo-Systeme hast.

----------

## Niniveh

Danke donnerzusel

Ich denke ich kann diesen Thread so langsam als gelöst markieren.

Vielen Dank auch an alle anderen   :Razz: 

----------

